# [Cebit 2010] User-Foto-Thread



## theLamer (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hi, ich dachte, es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll wenn alle User, die keinen ganzen Bericht schreiben wollen aber trotzdem ein paar schöne Fotos haben, die hier posten können. Ich werde auch auf der Cebit sein und meine Bilder hier reinstellen.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass nicht einzelne Bilder in verschiedenen Threads verteilt sind  - so bleibt es übersichtlicher.

Ich hoffe, dass das Ganze auf Resonanz trifft.

Viel Spaß euch allen auf der Messe


----------



## blackwusel (28. Februar 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Vorschau 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=image_289usq6.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/image_289usq6.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Okay, hier kommt ne Menge Fotos von mir! War heute da, ist ziemlich geil, aber die Intel Extreme Masters Halle ist schon ziemlich enttäuschend... da ist mal gar nix spannendes los. Der Rest aber super 

Messe-Babe + Eyefinity



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heftiger RAM, bräuchte sowas mal für meinen Rechner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neue Intel 6-Kerner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch mal das Mainboard von dem 6-Kerner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nvidia Supersonic Sledge Demo/Benchmark mit GTX 480!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der "Beweis", dass es eine 480 ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich beim schlittenfahren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter mit Schrift/Temp drauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal heftiger RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal eine GTX 480 mit Supersonic Sledge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (3. März 2010)

Der Thread ist mal *sticky.* Und los Leute: Bilder posten!


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Jetzt geht's weiter....

Kranke USB-Sticks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC mit LN2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft-Babes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Babes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuro-Flipper



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Robo-Fußball



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er umkippt kann er wieder aufstehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Cebit 2010" in Wasser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Fernseher mit Prismen, man braucht also keine Brille



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Und Nummer 3:

Kranke Microsoft-Werbung... "Ich bin ein Held"??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassins Creed 2 aufm PC... naja, war jetzt nicht so der Burner, aber Geld hinwerfen ist geil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal das offizielle Poster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu AC2 kann ich sagen:
Die Standard-Steuerung ist total behindert, die ganzen Tasten sind verstellt und vor allem auf der ganzen Tastatur verteilt (man braucht die Maus, um rumzuschauen, soll aber trotzdem W und 8 (Numpad) gleichzeitig drücken können, um zu sprinten??? WTF???).
Nach ca. 20 Minuten Try-And-Error habe ich es hinbekommen, die Steuerung etwa so wie bei AC1 hinzubekommen... dann ging es, man konnte rumrennen, Leute prügeln (Waffen waren nicht freigeschaltet) und Geld rumwerfen... das ist total cool, dann rennen die ganzen Spackos wie Bettler hin, wälzen sich auf dem Boden und prügeln sich um das Geld 
Ansonsten das Gameplay... naja, habe kaum einen Unterschied zu AC1 festgestellt.
Die Grafik ist richtig erbärmlich würde ich mal sagen, Schatten sind etwas besser geworden, aber die ganze staubige Atmosphäre aus AC1 fehlt und wurde auch nicht durch eine italienische ersetzt. Die Farben sind alle sehr blass und generell sieht die Grafik eher aus wie bei einem Spiel von vor 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der Thread ist mal *sticky.* Und los Leute: Bilder posten!



Mir kannst du nix vorwerfen, ich bin gut dabei 

Und wenn ihr ein paar meiner Bilder in die News übernehmen wollt gebe ich euch gerne die Erlaubnis dazu! Falls Fragen zu irgendwas auf den Bildern bestehen, einfach raus damit!


----------



## Ryokage (3. März 2010)

Also ob man das Schild das in den PCs von Nividia eine 480 sitzt ernstnehmen kann

So, dann aber erst mal ein paar Bilderchen von mir, gemacht am Dienstag

Google versucht das Image von Sreet View über Live Bemalung von seine  Wagen aufzubessern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mal ne Wakü  (der Kühler ist das große Loch im Boden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Triton hat erkannt, das Serverschränke vielfältig nutzbar sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xilence zeigt seine Produktpalette, unter anderem auch diese nette 80+ Gold Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Xilence Lüfter und Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konkurrent für das iPad aus China, mit Intel Celeron, 2GB Ram, 250GB Fetsplatte und Windows7, sogar ein HDMI Ausgang ist mit an Bord, ich bin gespannt, Eindruck des Gerätes war soweit eigentlich ganz gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HAF Familie glücklich vereint am CM Stand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CM V6 CPU Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAF X neben CM690II und zwei Elite Gehäusen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal das CM690II, mit Blick ins innere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (3. März 2010)

Und noch mehr Bilder 

Und noch mal CM, die Netzteile in Betrieb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enzotech Wakü Sstem, man beachte die RAM Kühlung!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus übertreibt ganz gerne ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ares im Betrieb, wenn man davor steht, wirkt sie fast unscheinbar, ihre brachiale Leistung sieht an ihr nicht an, wirklich schön geworden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus/ROG Show mit Live OC unter Stickstoff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enermax Lüfter Parade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab schon wieder vergessen, welcher Stand das war, das Babe war einfach ein zu großer Blickfang^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thermaltake zeigt seine aktuellen Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großes Ratespiel: wer kennt den 
Aber natürlich wissen alle auf Anhieb das hier die beiden PCGH Jungs ihre Show machen, mit Live OC eines Phenom X3 und jeder Menge toller Sachen zum in die Menge geben, leider stand ich weiter hinten, hab gerade so nen Lüfter abbekommen, wer vorne Stand hatte deutlich mehr, da Netzteile und Kühler fast ausschließlich vorne rausgingen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Profis bei Zocken, aber eigentlich war die Intel Halle eher langweilig, viele PCs von Alienware zum Probespielen, aber das wars auch schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (3. März 2010)

Noch mehr? Na gut, noch mal queer Beet

Die Chefin war auch da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus Mainboard Übersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enermax mit Lüfter Kustwerk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TT Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TT hatte auch zwei nette Damen dabei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue 5870 Lightning (hinten) zusammen mit einer GTX275 Lightning auf einem Big Bang Fuzion Mobo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das große Geheimnis, die angeblich 480 (nette Geschichte dazu: ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich an einem Nvidia Stützpunkt einfach mal einen Karton genommen, auf dem 480 draufstand, interessanterweise wurde im Text auf der Rückseite von einer 5000er Serie gesprochen, Nvidia wird doch nicht etwa einfach ATI Chips umlabeln , leider hat er kein Beweisfoto gemacht, Kommentar des leicht vond er Entdeckung angenervten Nvidia Mitarbeiters:"Ich weiß auch gar nicht was dieser Karton hier soll")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cogar präsentiert seine Netzteile, hier ein wahrhaft goldiges



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder vergessen, welcher Stand das war, das Babe war einfach ein zu großer Blickfang^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Direkt beim Eingang der Halle, aber später kamen noch bessere 



Ryokage schrieb:


> Großes Ratespiel: wer kennt den
> Aber natürlich wissen alle auf Anhieb das hier die beiden PCGH Jungs ihre Show machen, mit Live OC eines Phenom X3 und jeder Menge toller Sachen zum in die Menge geben, leider stand ich weiter hinten, hab gerade so nen Lüfter abbekommen, wer vorne Stand hatte deutlich mehr, da Netzteile und Kühler fast ausschließlich vorne rausgingen
> 
> 
> ...


Waaas? Warum wusste ich davon nichts? Habe grade schon erfahren, dass ein anderer Kumpel von mir am Scythe-Stand gearbeitet hat, und ich war mind. 10 Minuten an dem Stand und hab ihn nicht getroffen... so ein Mist! Man hätte mal ein PCGH-Treffen organisieren sollen. Übernächstes Jahr machen wir das, ok?
Und ich war grade da, als die Show vorbei war, daher hab ich leider nix abbekommen =(


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Und hier noch mal ein Wakü-Foto... keine Ahnung mehr, was genau das war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (3. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr ein paar meiner Bilder in die News übernehmen wollt gebe ich euch gerne die Erlaubnis dazu!


Falls schräge Aufnahmen oder lustige Storys dabei sind, schau doch mal hier vorbei.


----------



## shiwa77 (3. März 2010)

Ich konnte mir echt nicht das grinsen verkneifen, als ich das hier heute auf dem DELL- Stand in der Xtreme Masters Halle gesehen habe...


----------



## Ryokage (3. März 2010)

@multimolti: Schade das du die Show verpasst hast, war ganz lustig gewesen, vor allem als Anno1404 den Start auf dem einen System strikt verweigerte. Zum Glück gab es ja noch Dirt2, aber auch hier, zwei PCs aber nur eine CD^^ Und als dann die Verkleidung des ROG Logos über dem Stand in die Menge rieselte war es perfekt  Von Problemen mit Monitoren und ihrer Auflösung oder kleinen Soundschwierigkeiten mal ganz abgesehen. Dafür ist das OC wenigstens gutgegangen.
Aber solche Fails machen sowas ja gerade symphatisch und die beiden haben sich auf ihrer Bühne ja auch durch nix aus der ruhe bringen lassen.

@shiwa77: Tja, die kleinen Fehler, die so auftreten


----------



## multimolti (3. März 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Und als dann die Verkleidung des ROG Logos über dem Stand in die Menge rieselte war es perfekt



Das habe ich sogar noch gesehen!

@mod:
Kannst du meinen Beitrag evtl. in den anderen Thread kopieren? Habe keine Lust, alles noch mal hochzuladen...


----------



## shiwa77 (3. März 2010)

naja, ich hab in der Xtreme Masters Halle mitbekommen, wo Fatal1ty da war und so ein Typ nen i7 gewonnen hat...

Frage: Wie heißt der schnellste Prozi auf dem Markt???

a) Speedy Gonzales
...
...
d) Intel Core i7 Xtreme Series

aber nun ja...


----------



## Ripcord (4. März 2010)

Eigentlich hätten wir uns alle über den Weg laufen müssen wenn ich mir die Bilder hier so ansehe


----------



## Ripcord (4. März 2010)

und weiter gehts


----------



## Ripcord (4. März 2010)

.....


----------



## Ripcord (4. März 2010)

noch 5


----------



## theLamer (4. März 2010)

So hab ich mir den Thread vorgestellt 



> Heftiger RAM, bräuchte sowas mal für meinen Rechner


Hm das Foto zeigt doch "nur" DDR3-2000 mit 9-9-9-24 
Ab DDR3-2200 mit CL7 wirds doch erst interessant


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2010)

Silverstone SG07



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWRtCodFkT0

mITX Mainboards und Grafikkarte mit Ion-Grafikchip von Zotac:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2010)

*Am Lian Li Stand:*
V352:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lian Li Q07:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lian Li Q08 und V351:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2010)

Lian Li Benchtable:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Codegen MX-31-A2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mITX Mainboards von Jetway:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich gestern bei einem Gespräch mit einer Mitarbeiterin von Jetway  noch rausbekommen habe: Es ist ein mITX Mainboard für AM3 in Arbeit,  welches auf den 880G Chipsatz setzt und mit einem vollen PCIe x16 Slot  kommt.         

Sogar Disney ist vertreten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2010)

Gigabyte GA-2AIEV3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ECS H55H-I



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und leider keine neuen Grafikkarten, sondern nur der letzte Rest vom Schützenfest aufgewärmt und mit neuem Kühler garniert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboards von Biostar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Miniserver von Point of View



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Network Storage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mITX Gehäuse von k.A. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coolermaster Elite II Black Edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacki (4. März 2010)

17&4?
hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/199779d1267730856-cebit-2010-user-foto-thread-pov1.jpg
erkennt man  volle möhre dein gesicht
und ja wir hätten usn eig wirklich alle begegnen müssen


----------



## shiwa77 (5. März 2010)

Noch ein paar Fotos von mir


----------



## Poulton (5. März 2010)

Blacki schrieb:


> und ja wir hätten usn eig wirklich alle begegnen müssen


Beim nächsten mal besser vorher soetwas wie einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

bevor ich euch hier mit knapp 50 Bildern zuschmiere, die alle bereits hochgeladen sind, möchte ich kurz auf meinen kleinen Cebit-Bericht verweisen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/cebit-2010/92289-cebit-2010-wannseesprinter-tuts-nochmal.html

Interessant zum Teil fand ich, wie manch Hersteller das Thema "3D-Fernsehen" aufgegriffen hat. Beim einen gab es fürchterliche Kopfschmerzen beim Betrachten der Bilder, beim anderen wiederum ein großes Staunen, bei der Betrachtung des Molekülaufbaus.

Liege ich richtig, dass die Firma OCZ auf der Cebit gar nicht vertreten war?

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

OCZ war meines Wissens nach da, ich war glaub ich auch auf dem Stand. *am Kopf kratzt*


----------



## Blacki (5. März 2010)

@ 17&4 bzw an alle 
nächstes jahr sollten wir das wirklich mal machen 
ich würd sagen wir treffen uns dann am besten stand auf der cebit
(oder es gibt ne eigene show nur für pcghler das wäre noch cooler)


----------



## Poulton (5. März 2010)

Oder in diesem Information Center der zwischen Halle 17 und 5 liegt. Vorallem weil dort viele Sitzmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind.


----------



## Steff456 (5. März 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Liege ich richtig, dass die Firma OCZ auf der Cebit gar nicht vertreten war?



OCZ hatte einen Stand etwas weiter hinten in Halle 17. Neben Gigabyte..

@topic meine Fotos kommen nachher  ich sag nur: Coolermaster Mädels


----------



## Ripcord (5. März 2010)

Steff456 schrieb:


> OCZ hatte einen Stand etwas weiter hinten in Halle 17. Neben Gigabyte..
> 
> @topic meine Fotos kommen nachher  ich sag nur: Coolermaster Mädels



Jupp,  _Fatal1ty _war auch bei OCZ auf dem Stand, hab auch 2 Fotos auf Seite 2 ganz unten.


----------



## Steff456 (5. März 2010)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Jupp,  _Fatal1ty _war auch bei OCZ auf dem Stand, hab auch 2 Fotos auf Seite 2 ganz unten.



Hab direkt ein Foto mit ihm gemacht.. chilliger Typ!!


----------



## Ryokage (5. März 2010)

Stimmt, OCZ war da, hab dank denen eine warme Wollmütze dür den Nachhauseweg gehabt^^


----------



## Steff456 (5. März 2010)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei meine Fotos hochzuladen.. 

Hier ist schonmal der Thread:  Steff456 goes Cebit 2010


----------



## theLamer (5. März 2010)

Morgen bin ich auch da, freu mich schon


----------



## Steff456 (6. März 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Stimmt, OCZ war da, hab dank denen eine warme Wollmütze dür den Nachhauseweg gehabt^^



meine hatte ich von ZOTAC


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

So, ein paar Fotos von mir


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

Post #2


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

Post#3 - Und jetzt seid ihr dran. Wie war F@H-Teamtreffen?


----------



## Feuerreiter (6. März 2010)

@theLamer: Wo waren denn die Robofußballer? Ich hab die gesamte Halle 9 abgesucht, aber nix gefunden..


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

Hm keine Ahnung, war auch nur kurz in Halle 9
Eigentlich waren 17,23,14+15 am besten


----------



## multimolti (7. März 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> @theLamer: Wo waren denn die Robofußballer? Ich hab die gesamte Halle 9 abgesucht, aber nix gefunden..



Beim Stand der Uni Saarland glaube ich. Direkt neben den Toiletten


----------



## Einfachich (8. März 2010)

Hier meine Bilder von der Cebit ...Man achte auf die Wiiii3


----------



## Robär (8. März 2010)

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder gefunden, mehr folgen 

Erstmal die für NoNameGamer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (8. März 2010)

Ich konnte einfach nicht anders. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI 890FX-GD70. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A-Data zeigt DDR3-2200 CL7. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach stylisch - Biostar H55-Board:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lightning naggisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Mushkin-Ram mit schwarzem PCB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2010)

Den A-Data hab ich auch gesehen... Schon nice.
Auch interessant waren die G.Skill Tridents DDR3-2500. Allerdings hatte der miese Latenzen, glaube sowas wie 9-11-11-27 (?)

Dann doch lieber 2200 mit CL7


----------



## xTc (14. März 2010)

Some impressions from Deepcool. 

The upcoming "Ice Warrior" looks really interesting.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coffeinfreak (14. März 2010)

Nette Lüfter


----------



## kruemelgirl (15. März 2010)

Sag mal, was hast du denn für eine CAM ? Soclhe klasse Bilder bekommt man doch mit einer normalen Digicam nicht hin, oder?


----------



## rabensang (15. März 2010)

Ich glaub, xTc hat ne canon EOS 7D, der Proll


----------



## EinarN (15. März 2010)

ich hab nun ein BILD von der ERSTEN SEITE Hier Rüber kopiert weil es mich nun echt Interesiert, *was ist das für ein MB*, so Eng u. Lang? 
Welcher Hersteller?


----------



## Ryokage (16. März 2010)

Scheint, wenn ich hier mal so schaue eher was sehr spezielles zu sein, aber im Professionellen/Server Bereich gab es früher und gibt es heute ja noch viele Herstellerspezifische Ansätze.
Kannst ja mal bei http://www.formfactors.org suchen


----------



## xTc (16. März 2010)

kruemelgirl schrieb:


> Sag mal, was hast du denn für eine CAM ? Soclhe klasse Bilder bekommt man doch mit einer normalen Digicam nicht hin, oder?



Siehe:



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich glaub, xTc hat ne canon EOS 7D, der Proll



Die 7D habe ich aber wohl auch nicht mehr lange. Möchte gern wechseln. 

Damit es nich zu Off-Topic ist, wer findet Ihn. 




EinarN schrieb:


> ich hab nun ein BILD von der ERSTEN SEITE Hier Rüber kopiert weil es mich nun echt Interesiert, *was ist das für ein MB*, so Eng u. Lang?
> Welcher Hersteller?



Was das für ein Board ist? Was war mal ein Asus. Die haben einfach ein Stück abgeschnitte. Schaut mir nach einem P5K aus.....


MFG


----------



## EinarN (16. März 2010)

@ xTc

Tatsächlich. Beim Genauen Betrachten sieht man sogar den Schnitt.


----------



## rabensang (17. März 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Damit es nich zu Off-Topic ist, wer findet Ihn.
> MFG




Den Olli kann man auf dem Bild gar nicht übersehen.....


----------



## NCphalon (18. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> ich hab nun ein BILD von der ERSTEN SEITE Hier Rüber kopiert weil es mich nun echt Interesiert, *was ist das für ein MB*, so Eng u. Lang?
> Welcher Hersteller?



Das war arm


----------

